

The iOS App market sales run rate is $4 billion per year - SlipperySlope
http://www.asymco.com/2012/06/12/the-ios-app-market-sales-run-rate-is-4-billion-per-year/

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"The bigger story here is that the iOS app economy has reached a run rate of
$4.3 billion per year from a standing start four years ago.

How big will the TV app economy be four years from the launch of an Apple
smart TV?"

